
Face Masks Do Matter. The Scientific Evidence Is Growing - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/face-masks-really-do-matter-the-scientific-evidence-is-growing-11595083298
======
lbeltrame
Most of the results are unfortunately either by association (like the linked
study), or on the spread of droplets without checking for infectivity. This
means that the evidence is still circumstantial. There are indications of
efficacy, but not how large this efficacy is.

I don't think masks are useless, but I'd love some hard data on how effective
they are.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/iLixB](https://archive.vn/iLixB)

